# [Gentoo hardened] NO RELRO for www-client/surf

## h4rdened

Hello,

I'm having a problem since the new update of www-client/surf, the version 2.0, checksec show those 2 processus with NO RELRO

Those processus have their binary located in :

```

/usr/libexec/WebKitNetworkProcess

/usr/libexec/WebKitWebProcess

```

This happen only with the current version (2.0). The surf version 0.6-r1 and 0.7-r1 do not spawn thoses process and the checksec -pa show  Full RELRO

 for all the process running

net-libs/webkit-gtk is installed on the following version :

```
2.4.11-r1

2.16.2

```

Both have the single useflag X :

```
(X -aqua -coverage -debug -egl -geolocation -gles2 -gnome-keyring -gstreamer -introspection -jit -opengl -spell -test -wayland -webgl)

```

I'm not sure if this problem come from Gentoo or the code of surf 2.0. This is the first time something like that happen : Chromium / Firefox / links / lynx / dillo / Torbrowser (layman) pass the checksec hardening test and as far I known, no other process have show a  NO RELRO

Thanks

----------

## h4rdened

So surf client is not the problem here.

It's appear that webkit-gtk 2.16.x doesn't build those binary (WebKitNetworkProcess and WebKitWebProcesss) with the options RELRO, unlike webkit-gtk 2.4

Is there any reason ?

----------

